# Question for Kaanapali beach club owners



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

I am looking at depositing my one week deeded unit at Kaanapali beach club with RCI to trade. I was wondering if I get to pick my week I want at the hotel or does the resort pick it? I called and asked and they said they pick but the person I spoke to wasn't very confident sounding when she replied.  

I currently have the last week in Feb 2016 reserved but we are thinking about changing things up and go somewhere else.


----------



## kalima (Mar 11, 2015)

*I was told*

by the KBC resort that if I want to deposit with either II, RCI or SFX I need to book it first with KBC and then deposit. I would have thought that you would get a good rental price for this week in February and then you could use the $ to go elsewhere. Probably would get more that a week out of it??


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

kalima said:


> by the KBC resort that if I want to deposit with either II, RCI or SFX I need to book it first with KBC and then deposit. I would have thought that you would get a good rental price for this week in February and then you could use the $ to go elsewhere. Probably would get more that a week out of it??



If I use RCI I can probably get 2 weeks maybe 3 weeks trade that's why we are looking at going that route. I thought it seemed odd the hotel rep was unsure of the answer.  Has any other owners on here been told that to?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

jiffer said:


> If I use RCI I can probably get 2 weeks maybe 3 weeks trade that's why we are looking at going that route. I thought it seemed odd the hotel rep was unsure of the answer.  Has any other owners on here been told that to?



First of all, remember it's a timeshare - not a hotel.

Did you call owner services, or the front desk?  

If you have a week reserved, and it sounds like you do, then I'd try to deposit that week.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> First of all, remember it's a timeshare - not a hotel.
> 
> Did you call owner services, or the front desk?
> 
> If you have a week reserved, and it sounds like you do, n I'd try to deposit that week.



I called owner services.  I told them I have a week reserved and was thinking about depositing it with rci. They said I can deposit my floating week with rci but they pick the week that gets deposited even though my week is already booked. I thought it sounded strange. 

For some reason I keep wanting to refer to It as a hotel.  Not sure why I have that stuck in my head. I think maybe because since it can be booked on travel websites like a regular hotel.  Who knows.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

jiffer said:


> I called owner services.  I told them I have a week reserved and was thinking about depositing it with rci. They said I can deposit my floating week with rci but they pick the week that gets deposited even though my week is already booked. I thought it sounded strange.



Unfortunately, many resort systems choose the week that is deposited, and it's not a good thing.  It means that your TPU will probably be lower…


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Unfortunately, many resort systems choose the week that is deposited, and it's not a good thing.  It means that your TPU will probably be lower…



that's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 11, 2015)

In II, the lowest travel demand index for the resort is around weeks 48 or 49. Week 48 is max 38 TPU in RCI Weeks for a 1BR. Week 49 is max 42 TPU.  Still not bad, but you might do better renting out.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

bnoble said:


> In II, the lowest travel demand index for the resort is around weeks 48 or 49. Week 48 is max 38 TPU in RCI Weeks for a 1BR. Week 49 is max 42 TPU.  Still not bad, but you might do better renting out.



If we would get 38 or 49 tpu would that go far in trade?  I have no idea what other resorts go for.  I wouldn't mind somewhere in aruba or belize. But we would be flexible for other island destination.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

A week in Aruba or Belize during high season could very well take all the TPU or more.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 11, 2015)

This thread prompted me to check my 2016 SVR week 12, its worth 56 tpu because it is the week before Easter next year, doing the happy dance! woohoo!


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 11, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> This thread prompted me to check my 2016 SVR week 12, its worth 56 tpu because it is the week before Easter next year, doing the happy dance! woohoo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



When it's the week after Easter, it's even higher!


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 11, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> When it's the week after Easter, it's even higher!




and you gave it away! 


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2015)

jiffer,

Just because it can be as low as 38 doesn't mean it will be.  My guess would be that it would be somewhere in between 38 and 60.  My guess would be 48-50.  They probably bulk deposit and the earlier you request an exchange week the better it will be.    I had a feeling with DRI that they would be the one's controlling which weeks get deposited.  It's better to know what to expect than to be disappointed when you don't get what you thought you might get.  

You also have the option to decide if you think you can do better with SFX.


----------



## jiffer (Mar 11, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> jiffer,
> 
> Just because it can be as low as 38 doesn't mean it will be.  My guess would be that it would be somewhere in between 38 and 60.  My guess would be 48-50.  They probably bulk deposit and the earlier you request an exchange week the better it will be.    I had a feeling with DRI that they would be the one's controlling which weeks get deposited.  It's better to know what to expect than to be disappointed when you don't get what you thought you might get.
> 
> You also have the option to decide if you think you can do better with SFX.



I never thought of SFX. I'm not very familiar with them. I will have to look into that option to.


----------



## jlee2070 (Mar 11, 2015)

jiffer said:


> I am looking at depositing my one week deeded unit at Kaanapali beach club with RCI to trade. I was wondering if I get to pick my week I want at the hotel or does the resort pick it? I called and asked and they said they pick but the person I spoke to wasn't very confident sounding when she replied.
> 
> I currently have the last week in Feb 2016 reserved but we are thinking about changing things up and go somewhere else.



Where are you looking to trade into?  Maybe you can find somebody that will do a direct trade with you bypassing RCI or any other exchange company?


----------

